# Just for Starters



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Just love these things!! yep that's me! Just a lotta fun to be around!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Another Name we should add to the list is McCormick (used to be Case)

All new with many auto functions in the BIG BOY Class!!










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/Grandlakekubota001.jpg

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/Grandlakekubota001.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

One of these should work!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - there ya go! I've wanted one of those since the first time I seen one! Local dealer gave me a price on a new C70 with cab and loader of right at $30,500. I DO wish I had the cash!


----------

